# Gheenoe Bottom Repair



## Capt._Ken_Owens (Jan 31, 2007)

I recently repaired the bottom of forum member Just Bill Gheenoe. He had run over some rocks and tore or wrather ripped the stern section of his keel off down to the glass. you could see daylight through it. Useing epoxy resin and additives I patched the hole and filled all scratches and gouges in the hull. Added two layers of fiberglass cloth over the main patch area and another layer along the entire keel to bow. I then added two layers of epoxy/graphite to entire hull bottom. This makes it almost bullet proof. Total weight of repair was prob. only 1 to 2 lbs. added to hull. I am guessing 1 lb.
I am located in Crystal River just 1 block North of the Ford Dealership on Hwy 19. I work out of my home. I am offering Gheenoe repairs and entire hull bullet proofing. (Figure of speech)Cost for labor and materials $250. The boats needed to be emptied and all equipment needs to be removed. Reason being is that hull must be flipped over for the repair. Any other repair work will be adjusted accordinally. I only use epoxy resins . You will never have a leak when its done unless you run a steel rod through it. I can be reached at captkowens at gmail at dot com I can usually do this on a four day turnaround.


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Did youtake any pictures of the repair when finished?


----------



## Capt._Ken_Owens (Jan 31, 2007)

Nope. Didn't even think about it. I have the experience. I have built three Bateau boat designs. The PH 16, Ph 15 all foam tunnel hull, and am co-designer of the 20ft. XF 20. Me and computers don't get along to well. have not mastered the picture posting yet. Don't have a lot of patience when it comes to this. If you go to the bateau.com website you can see photos of the three boats that I have built.


----------



## UFgatorbait (May 20, 2013)

I need to get this done can you please give me your contact info or does anyone know how I can get ahold of capt me thanks so much


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

He hasn't been online since 2012.

Why not do it your self. Read the rebuild posts and you will get the info you need.


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

> I need to get this done can you please give me your contact info or does anyone know how I can get ahold of capt me thanks so much


captkowens at gmail at dot com


----------

